# Just added a load more videos of Aires



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

See link below

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL24N_a6883IQHAINbfkWd2MKw4J01VxKj


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Barrie, nice to see you've kept them nice and short.

Looks like they have changed the aire at Arras, last time we visited it was mixed parking and all the cars were pinching the motorhome slots, looks like the area is now marked up for motorhomes only. They've moved the servicepoint as well which is a great improvement.

Wouldn't have known all that without your vid. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great stuff. I love seeing these vids of Aires.

Now we all seem to have these dash cams I wonder if there is a way of saving all these vids and indexing them in their own forum / area. Could be a useful resource really.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have got another 20 or so to put on but with my slow internet its taking ages. 
Sorry if they aren't up to other vid standards but I try.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hogan said:


> Have got another 20 or so to put on but with my slow internet its taking ages.
> Sorry if they aren't up to other vid standards but I try.


Hey Hogan, don't run yourself down, there is nothing wrong with them.
A Big THANK YOU 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah they are great. Keithchesterfield and Landymans are also superb. We really need a way of collating them though and putting them into some sort of order. They will just disapear into the ether otherwise.

What would be superb is if we could put a link into the campsite database. I dont think any forum has that. I think I will report my own post and see if something can be done.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barry

I don't think you will get any joy with the Campsite Database, which is already poorly and clearly not a priority with VS.

I can still administer the Members Guides though, and I wonder if it would be worth dropping all the URLs into one long post on there?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

It would be too confusing to post individual credits (_which I usually regard as very important_) but it could be a safe place for a collection which members could browse at their leisure.

Comments please.

Dave


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

The simple way to do it quickly and easily would be to have a series of links to the various YouTube Channels and put them into a 'sticky' or open a new section in the index. Each channel has a collection of videos that folk can browse.

My channel is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC10cpU-dMK4oiXI75pINolA

Keith's is https://www.youtube.com/user/KeithChesterfield

Barry's (Hogan) https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCginphYOG8_xjbNfhRo1kgg

Sorry if that is rubbish but I don't have a clue how these forum set ups work. 

Richard.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for those links Richard. Can't see why it shouldn't work.

It won't matter if it's not the perfect solution - the main thing is to have the videos kept safe and easily accessible. Not ideal if members have to search through a lot of vids for what they want, but at least the information will be available.

I'll wait for some more comments before doing anything.

Dave


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thats another 6 or 7 put on today another 14 to go


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like the best plan available Zeb. Pity about the site database and a pity nobody at HQ seems interested in fixing what was once a great resource. :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a look at this barry - and contributors please.

Is this more or less what you would like to see?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2716586.html#2716586

Dave


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Have a look at this barry - and contributors please.
> 
> Is this more or less what you would like to see?
> 
> ...


Just the job.
Well done that man. 

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes thats really useful Zeb, thanks.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thats it the last one went on today.No more for another few months.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

> Thats it the last one went on today.No more for another few months.


My,my, you have been a busy chap. 

Many thanks for those.
I spent a very pleasant hour on a cold and wet day yesterday looking at your aires and thinking ahead to warmer days.
Now you have given me an excuse to spend yet more time watching video's.  

Richard.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

1 more added of Simat


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just had to have a look at that - we spent quite a few days in Simat and loved it. Your video brought back many happy memories - thank you!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

And another Camper Park Oliva


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Inspired by the endeavours of the guy's above I thought I'd give this dash-cam thing a bash.

As a last minute idea I managed to pick up a Nextbase 402G from Halfords the day before our jollies and stuck it to our windscreen to see what happens!

Our internet connection speed rival's that of carrier pigeons, but I have finally managed to upload some video footage to a new YouTube channel.

Haven't got a clue really how anything works properly, but through a combination of QuickTime, iVideo and YouTube Video editor I've managed to cobble together some initial works.

There are a few more in this batch to go up eventually (when the online gamer's of the house are back at school!) and hopefully some more to follow shortly.

We're away the next couple of weekends before a trip at the end of May so hopefully plenty of footage to wreck.

I'll stick at it and hopefully as I get more proficient the quality may improve!

Hope you enjoy and I'd be glad of any feedback to aid improvement.

Motoroaming YouTube Channel

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting vids Andy, although the contrast is a bit bright, not sure if you can control that.

Where did you get the music from? Youtube deleted my tracks.

I notice you're from my neck of the woods, whereabouts do you come from?

This is my first attempt at a YT video

.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Interesting vids Andy, although the contrast is a bit bright, not sure if you can control that.
> 
> Where did you get the music from? Youtube deleted my tracks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev. I'm out near to Castleford, so east of Leeds.

The music is YouTube's free stuff that you can add on using their video editor.

There's not a great range suitable to choose from but certainly beats listening to my 'dulcet' Yorkshire tones in the background littered with profanities and remarks!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Imbiber said:


> Thanks Kev. I'm out near to Castleford, so east of Leeds.
> 
> The music is YouTube's free stuff that you can add on using their video editor.
> 
> There's not a great range suitable to choose from but certainly beats listening to my 'dulcet' Yorkshire tones in the background littered with profanities and remarks!


Nah! I'd rather hear the profanities and remarks. An argument would be even better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Andy, I didn't know you could get some from them, I'll look into it next time, and try to find something not porn like 

Sound is firmly off on my camera, I tried it on for the first test and had a coughing fit, so that was ruined.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

11 more aires added to my you tube channel


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Very interested to see the aire at Roscoff.
Is this something new?
When they put a barrier on the other one last year several of us complained to Brittany ferries and were told that the Port of Bloscon had no plans to provide another aire. 
It's great if they've seen sense but I must admit that I prefer going to St.Pol de Leon even though it costs 5euros.
Thanks for the videos. Some very useful ones there.

Cazzie


----------

